# REVIEW: Beamswork 54 LED Aquarium Light



## Bartash

This is a video review of a light i bought for my new set up for £29.99



The light came from an guy on eBay that sells freshwater and marine LED lights

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/The-Aqua-Man

My Google+ Page:https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/100607725066297201293/100607725066297201293/posts

Twitter: https://twitter.com/#!/plantedtankuk 

Thanks for watching and please thumbs up, comment and subscribe

Carl


----------



## sr20det

Very nice light


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,
Good review, I think I will invest in one of these.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Bartash

Hold on before you buy, i had an email from the seller and he is going to be doing an offer on this range of lights. Im just waiting to hear back from him now.


carl


----------



## dean

How much did it cost ?


----------



## Bartash

Bartash said:
			
		

> This is a video review of a light i bought for my new set up for £29.99


----------



## Westyggx

Bartash said:
			
		

> Hold on before you buy, i had an email from the seller and he is going to be doing an offer on this range of lights. Im just waiting to hear back from him now.
> 
> 
> carl



Great review mate, will keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## Bartash

Ok the guy mailed me back he is going to do 20% off single units because of the review, but he is also looking for shops to sell units with great discounts of 6+ so if you know any stores interested then send them my way and i will pass on info

i just need to know if he wants me to give people his email address or if he is doing it another way.

so for instance the £29.99 light with 20% discount is about £24

Carl


----------



## Garuf

Strikes me as too good to be true, it's potentially a bargain if we knew PAR data on it.


----------



## clonitza

Garuf said:
			
		

> Strikes me as too good to be true, it's potentially a bargain if we knew PAR data on it.



As low as a single t8 for sure.


----------



## Garuf

My thoughts too, prolly only around 15par tops, I stumbled across some par data of individual leds for people building their own hydroponics and they tested a "standard" generic hi-powered LED and found it gave about .02 par average, some produced an unmeasurably small amount.


----------



## WabiKasuH20Fall

These work great for low tech med light plants. Have a 18 inch unit on my 25 gal long works amazing plants are healthy and growing. Also have a smaller 12 inch model on my Nano 7 gallon very pleased with them. The price is great too. 


From the mud grows a Lotus~
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Bartash

I have been contacted by the supplier of these lights on youtube and he is offering 20% discount on the fresh water range of lights by contacting him directly

qoodeman [at] hotmail [dot] com

if you know any LFS that would sell these then tell them to contact him as he is willing to do big discounts for 6+

Just tell em to mention my review 

Carl


----------



## Antipofish

Hey carl, great review mate.  It looks like a great light for the price, especially with that discount.  Thanks for all the work you are putting in with your reviews.


----------



## Bartash

Thank You im trying my hardest to help out the community

Carl


----------



## Antipofish

Bartash said:
			
		

> Thank You im trying my hardest to help out the community
> 
> Carl



Right on.  Doing well mate.


----------



## alzak

How about plant grow with this light ??


----------



## christo

Would love to know how you are getting on with this light. I thinking of getting the 12" to go over a 30L for plants like  Crypts and java fern.


----------



## Lindy

Hi, can you let us know how your plants are doing? I've contacted the guy and hopefully getting the 24'' but he won't be back until 17th August and I'd rather know plants doing well before I commit.
Thanks


----------



## SmallestFrog

ldcgroomer said:
			
		

> Hi, can you let us know how your plants are doing? I've contacted the guy and hopefully getting the 24'' but he won't be back until 17th August and I'd rather know plants doing well before I commit.
> Thanks



I know its been a while but I would also be interested in a reply to ldcgroomer's message above!


----------



## Lindy

@smallestfrog, I've had mine a couple of months now and pleased with it. Dwarf hairgrass, stargrass, mini pelia, standard pelia, java fern, fissidens f. flame and spikey moss all growing well. I have just bought an 11watt clip on from a member here to speed up growth though as I'm really impatient but once the new moss is a good size I will take the clip on off and reduce co2. I would get a unit that spans the full length of your tank as it means you get excellent coverage. You can see it on my journal.


----------



## SmallestFrog

My Arcadia Ellipse light that came with the tank just broke and took a swan dive into my tank. Luckily it was not plugged in. All due though to a tiny bit of cheap plastic breaking. So, I've e-mailed the guy and hopefully will be getting one of these myself soon. Thanks for replying ldc


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

'Swan-Dive'..


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,


> My Arcadia Ellipse light that came with the tank just broke and took a swan dive into my tank.


Snap, had the same happen last night with an Arcadia Arc Pod, again fortunately when it was off. When I had a closer look all the plastic of both mount and sleeve is crazed and photo-degraded. 

The blurb for these says:


> waterproof lamp acrylic sleeve designed to be totally waterproof to the IP67 standard.


 I'd suggest  what it should say is something along the lines of 





> the cheapest possible plastic housing and mount that photo-degrade rapidly before failing and electrocuting you and all your fish


cheers Darrel


----------



## SmallestFrog

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Snap



Literally!!   

While I admit being glad I'm not the only one this has happened to, I'm sorry to hear you are having same issues as me. Luckily I got mine replaced today without (much) hassle. Hope you can manage to do the same.


----------

